# Pic Spam of My 8 Bettas!



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought I would post some pictures of all my Bettas.  (Pic heavy):
Cannibal Johnson:
















Pug:
















Stahl:
















Abacus:
























Gyger:
















Mandala:
















Caligula:
















Melvin:


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Awww, poor Stahl looks sick. Is he a rescue?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Awww, poor Stahl looks sick. Is he a rescue?


I got him from Walmart about begining of December. He has always looked like that. I have treated him for every illness I can think of and he still looks like that. I for one am out of ideas. I am starting to think the scale issue on his back is some type of scar.
And he always is droopy looking, I have never seen him flare or even rase up his fins.
I put him in a divided 10 gal next to Pug a few days ago and he seems a little more perky, he likes to just sit and stare at Pug moving around.

Ever since I got him, he has also always had what looks like a stress stripe but it has never gone away.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Awww, poor guy. Good for you for rescuing him! My favorite Betta is from Walmart (Sequin). He's a tough little dude that I've had since September, I think.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Maaan Gyger Is soo pink! I don't think Ive ever seen such a bright shade of pink in a betta before and he wairs it well for a boy haha.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

ChicagoPete said:


> Maaan Gyger Is soo pink! I don't think Ive ever seen such a bright shade of pink in a betta before and he wairs it well for a boy haha.


 Thank you! I have only had him for about 3 weeks and he is getting pinker and pinker everday.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're all pretty but I love the pink one!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

BTW, may I ask why there is a cup lid in one of the tanks? lol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

They are all adorable! I think my favorite is Caligula. He's adorable.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> BTW, may I ask why there is a cup lid in one of the tanks? lol


 Oh that, when I first brought him home he was getting bumped around the tank alot so I tried to baffle it and that was the only thing I could find.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Wow they are all pretty, but my favorite is mandala your DT he is amazing! i also like abacus, man i love red VT's*


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> *Wow they are all pretty, but my favorite is mandala your DT he is amazing! i also like abacus, man i love red VT's*


 Thanks! 
You know, you are like the only person to favorite Mandala.
On the other hand, everyone loves Abacus. And to tell the truth, I always thought he would be the least favorite (though he is my favorite).


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, okay!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> Thanks!
> You know, you are like the only person to favorite Mandala.
> On the other hand, everyone loves Abacus. And to tell the truth, I always thought he would be the least favorite (though he is my favorite).


Well i really like DT's they are very pretty.
My favorite part is the dorsal fin because its like they symbolize strength or power.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well i really like DT's they are very pretty.
> My favorite part is the dorsal fin because its like they symbolize strength or power.


 DBT are my favorite tail type as well.
True, I did notice that all of the DBTs tend to have very large dorsal fins. 
Only bad part about them, in my opinion, is that most of them seem to be tail biters.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Aluyasha said:


> DBT are my favorite tail type as well.
> True, I did notice that all of the DBTs tend to have very large dorsal fins.
> Only bad part about them, in my opinion, is that most of them seem to be tail biters.


I totally agree with you. Rob, my DT (may he rest in peace) was terriable when it came to tail biting. You have a very nice group of bettas on your hands.;-)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> DBT are my favorite tail type as well.
> True, I did notice that all of the DBTs tend to have very large dorsal fins.
> Only bad part about them, in my opinion, is that most of them seem to be tail biters.


Yea, thats sad that its mostly because of stress.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, Mandala is a tail biter and he started when I first put Melvin's tank next to him. When I first noticed him doing it, I moved Melvin somewhere else and he still ripped all his fins to the base. Only recently has he been letting them grow back.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh im sorry. How is his fins coming now?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh im sorry. How is his fins coming now?


 Good, he looks almost like his old self again.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Ahh im glad to hear that!*


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

Stahl and Cannibal Johnson are real beauties! Like the prettiest I've seen!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I am glad to see I am not the only one who thinks these are some beautiful Bettas!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Lovely boys!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Here are some more pictures, including my newest 9th Betta, Darcia (who has fin rot, fungus, and ich).
Melvin:








Gyger:
















Caligula:








Mandala (look how much his fins have grown back):
















Pug:
















Stahl:








Abacus:








Cannibal Johnson:
















Darcia (he is still a little camera shy):


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i think your DT's are the best!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Only Mandala is a DT. 
Caligula is a HM
Melvin, Cannibal Johnson, Pug, and Stahl are CT
Abacus, Gyger, and Darcia are VT


----------

